# PSE durango lite cam adjustment?



## Desertrider04 (Dec 27, 2005)

im kinda new to this thing so i dont really know the only thing i can see on the cam as far as markings is this number BW10 RH and of course the pse pantent sticker but this is all i can find i hope this helps


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi,
The BW on your cam stands for "Bull Whip" cam. The RH on your cam stands for "Right Hand", and the 10 stands for the size of the modual on the cam that can be replaced with a different size to make your draw length longer or shorter. My Durango's have the Lightning cam, and I have the shortest mod. in it a 5-R, which is for app. a 27" draw length. Mine also hace pegs to lenghten or shorten in small increment. One side has a 1-2-3 and the other an a-b-c. 3 and c are for the shortest draw lengths. I don't have any knowledge of your cam, but I am sure all you need is the right size modual to get it right. They are usually about a $15.00 item, and some pro shops will just exchange with you. If you can't get more help here on AT, either email PSE (there a very friendly and helpful bunch of folks) or call your nearest PSE dealer or pro shop.
Hope this helped
Greg
By the way, your parents picked out a good bow, it is a Pro Shop series bow, built with quality in mind. Go to a search engine and you can find out alot more about this bow.


----------



## Desertrider04 (Dec 27, 2005)

i learned through antoher forum that this cam doesnt have interchangable madule's so i am in need of a new cam to get this thing to fit me, so where would be the best place to find what cams can be accepted on this bow, btw thanks for the good feedback on the bow


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

go to the pse web site maybe thay can help you with a new cam

www.pse-archery.com


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

sent you a pm on a cam.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

This is the best one cam that PSE makes

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=262555&highlight=PSE+cam


----------

